# Titanium Pin Nock Pins



## Oldpro (May 22, 2002)

:teeth: Hey Folks!
I have just invented a screw in Titanium pin that will enable you to have inserts for several different sets of arrows and swap the Ti pins between them all. The Ti pins are warranted for life so you will not have to have a set for each size of arrows. Go to www.archerytech.com to check out the sizes and buy some if you like what you see. They are available in ½ dozen packages. :teeth:

I will be in Redding until 5-8-06 and will have pins with me!

CYA


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

I had TI pins for my X10's drawn up a few years ago. I increased the length of the internal pin to keep the arrow shaft from splitting.

Hope they work out for you ol' timer.


----------



## HCAman (Nov 3, 2003)

What is the added weight over standard pin nocks. Just curious when you will have adapters for GT 22 series...


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

*pin nocks*

they look great i have to give them a try


----------



## Friar Tuck (Nov 18, 2004)

*Nock System*

 I think these are a winner. Will be ordering for our shop.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2004)

Cool idea...when will you have sizes to fit ACE and ACCs?

Or how about offering the screw-in titanium part with a non-threaded extension that extends thru a hole the aluminum insert. The extra "length" would also translate to additional weight which could be used for fine tuning FOC and spine.


----------



## archery1 (Apr 12, 2003)

Deffinatly something I would buy if it would fit an X10......



Could you send me a pm when you have one that will fit?


----------



## j_man1100 (Dec 9, 2003)

Here's another vote for x-10 pins.


----------



## Oldpro (May 22, 2002)

*The Plan!*

I will try to address all the questions.

1. I got a lot of interest in X-10 and ACEs at Redding.

Bob,
You are on the money. The X-10 and ACE pins will be longer with more support on the sidewall. They are in the process right now. I should have those sizes in a month. Based on design, they might add as much as 10 grains. The current GT .246" screw in insert adds 32 grains including the nock. 

I will be addressing the larger shaft sizes (22 series, 30-X etc.) for the indoor season. However, the .246 insert fits any shaft that will take a "Super Nock"

The ACC insert is very short and I would think pulling the nock insert would be a good option. A pin that slipped inside of the shaft would be more stable.


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

Looks like you made it back OK.
I remember a long drive to Fresno one year. You didn't walk around in circles in the middle of the hwy this time did you?


----------



## Oldpro (May 22, 2002)

*The Trip!*

No walks in th middle of the road Bob. Cruise enables you to maintain speed and take a little nap. LOL


----------



## Oldpro (May 22, 2002)

*Pins!*

I will have pins for X-10, ACE, ACC by June 14 and I already have the .246" insert pins in stock.

I am not sure of how many of each size to produce so the quantities might be a bit low. To assure that you will get some of the first batch. It might be wise to order now at www.archwerytech.com Your call! If they sell fast I will order more immediately, but that will put us into July sometime.


----------



## Oldpro (May 22, 2002)

*Web site!*

Alzheimers is alive and well!

www.archerytech.com:embara:


----------



## Oldpro (May 22, 2002)

*Testing 1 2 3*

Well folks, here are some picks of the result of a direct hit on a titianium pin.

It took me a month to break a nock! LOL :wink: 

The point is of a Gold Tip 3555 and is flattened from the impact.

The pin is Titanium and if you look close you can see the the impact started at the very tip and marked the pin down the side clear to the aluminum insert. IT DIDN'T BEND! Try that with aluminum!

This was done at 40 yards. The nock blew up and I just replaced the nock went back to 40 yards and shot a dead center X. Lucky me! :wink: 

I have been shooting it ever since. There was NO damage to the pin. There was no damage to the arrow. When the point hit the pin it slid down the side and deflected the arrow. It still hit the X! Very Happy Results!


----------



## Oldpro (May 22, 2002)

*The Pins are in!*

I am shipping ACE, ACC, and X-10 pins! :thumbs_up 

I am sure that some of you may not have the full dozen shafts any more. The good news: You can order individual quantities over 6 pieces. Just click on the individual shopping cart and change the quantity to how many you want. (more than 6) Cool huh!:thumbs_up 

www.archerytech.com

Get them while they last!

So far no bent pins and a lot of broken nocks. I have been shooting 10 arrows per end to cause more broken nocks. No bent pins, no blown out shafts!:thumbs_up


----------



## jmac_or (Dec 30, 2003)

How does the setup work on the ACC's? Does it slip into the bushing or screw in? I see some threaded ones in the picture. A pin nock bushing of titanium that replaced the existing bushing and the nock as well would be one tough system. 
Thanks,
JMAC


----------



## Oldpro (May 22, 2002)

*ACC Ti Pin!*

jmac_or,

The ACE pin fits into the ACC unibushing. (Or any other bushing that takes a G-nock) I would recommend hot melt cement to install the pin. Always be careful with the heat. It can break down the carbon. The screw in pin fits Gold Tip or any large diameter shaft that will take a Super Nock.

Thanks!


----------



## Oldpro (May 22, 2002)

*Hammered!*

Here is the results of a very hard hit! I shot the NW Sectional last weekend and one of the guys in my group hammered one of my nocks. This hit was at 70 yards with an ACE. The testing results are out! This DID NOT BEND THE PIN! nor blow out the side of the shaft.

I had to grind off the flashing, put the arrow in my lathe, put a dial indicator on the pin and there was NO runout. Then I put a nock on over the damaged pin and the arrow shot right in the group at 40 yards.:thumbs_up


----------

